# My new project, d&rgw San Juan cars



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

I have just joined, hi all, and I thought I would share my latest project, San Juan cars in 20.3. I have the plans drawn and the basic cars roughed out and the RPO is almost done! . For of the cars are based on Don Winters' cars which are a bit out of proportion and need alterations. 4 are AMS cars and need to be torn down (OH NOOOO!!) for further detail and changes.I have them on my web site if you are interested, check it out!

http://www.oscaleguys.com/San Juan Express.html


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The RPO is fantastic! I didn't see any photos on the other cars. Browser issue, or are you still working on them? 

Later, 

K


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes, they are all in various states of dis repair. All I have so far on those are the plans, which are up. I'm starting on the baggage next, and I'll have shots up as that happens. Only couplers left on the RPO, so, almost done! Still sorting out plans in fact, do you know what, if any, lighting was in the baggage cars? I see where later they had electric conduit on the roof, so I would assume they had the basic white porcelain lights, but before electric, I don't know if they had oil lamps, like the RPO, or nothing. Any thoughts?


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Wow, that RPO is very good. You obviously have a great modeling talent. I look forward to the rest of your cars.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Greetings,

The baggage RPO looks great, I was wondering if you are going to add vestibules to the coach and Parlor car? The San Juan train that I am familiar with ran with all vestibule equipped cars. It had a RPO / Baggage combine, two or three Coaches and then a Parlor car. They would add baggage cars as traffic required. The Narrow Gauge Gazette ran a series of articles on the Both the "San Juan" and the "Shavano". The Business cars could run on any tray including a freight again as needed, these were different in interior layout from the parlor cars.

Here are the folio sheets for both the Coaches and the Parlor cars.

The Coaches,
http://www.drgw.org/data/passenger/folios/pages/p121.htm
http://www.drgw.org/data/passenger/folios/pages/p125.htm

and then after 1957 the coaches were changed to the following seating configuration,
http://www.drgw.org/data/passenger/folios/pages/p121b.htm
http://www.drgw.org/data/passenger/folios/pages/p125a.htm

The Parlor Cars,
http://www.drgw.org/data/passenger/folios/pages/p102.htm

and then after 1957 the Parlor Cars were changed to the following seating configuration,
http://www.drgw.org/data/passenger/folios/pages/p101.htm

The Business cars,
B-1
http://www.drgw.org/data/passenger/folios/pages/p130.htm
B-2
http://www.drgw.org/data/passenger/folios/pages/p131.htm
B-7
http://www.drgw.org/data/passenger/folios/pages/p133.htm

Andre


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Very impressive work on the RPO, Very inspiring! Can't wait to see the rest of them finished!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are interested I am working on a project with Doug Bronson to make the single door baggage car using an AMS coach. It reuses the roof and frame/trucks. A complete new center body which allows the roof to be removed. I currently have the prototype to build here but am still building up the other prototype kit which is of baggage 123. The decals for both cars alre also already completed and available through San Juan Decals. 

Photos will be posted when complete.


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm already trying to figure this out as this will be my next car. I have the Don Winters baggage, but after all the mods I needed to do to the RPO I am thinking I will do the baggage a bit differently. I'm going to use most of the castings, and the laser cut doors, and the roof, but I'm going to scrap the whole car body and frame. I think I can scratch this easier than altering the kit one. I had ti run the RPO through a table saw to shave 1/2 inch off the bottom, and then shorten the bolsters by about 1/4 inch. And I replaced the siding, so, while the basic frame and structure were very strong, I think I will build the frame from wood and a plastic body. Use the doors, and the clear story, but I want to make new clear story windows and the Winters one, which I used on the RPO, don't fit right when used on the back side of the clear story, and don't look right on the front. If anyone knows of a casting for this, it will save me a lot of work!! But as of now I'm thinking of altering one of the Winters castings, making a mold and casting the 60 or so I need. 

The clear story windows on the AMS look great, this it the look I'm after, however I want the non screened ones to be much deeper. The Grant Line O scale clear story windows are the gold standard, and I'm going to use these a guide.


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the plans! I am skipping the vestibules as I like the open platforms, but this is wrong for B2. So I'm cheating of this one. It will have the open platform and the deep rear platform, and be green. It never looked like that, but it did have all of those features, just never at the same time. These cars were changed so much over the years! I'm also modeling the Don Winters cars with the old style trucks, as that's what I have, but I'm modeling the cars lowered so they look right with the AMS cars.


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

It is done! I am shooting some photos and will have them up this weekend. I do have a problem with the lights. I want the roof to be removable and I don't want to power through the track, and I don't want to run wires through the bottom as this makes taking the roof off hard. I'm thinking of a rechargeable battery in the clear story, but then this looks crappy in the clear story, so... And I wanted to be able to turn these on and off from the command control. The bulbs are 12 volt, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I did a car with the battery underneath then ran wires up in the restroom to the top of the wall. The roof has spring contacts that contact the wires in the wall when the roof is in place. I can't post pictures because MLS canceled my first class without telling me.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

"I can't post pictures because MLS canceled my first class without telling me." 
Real sorry to hear you were ostracized Winn. How could that possibly happen to one of our better modelers?!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Gentlemen

I believe that you might want to think before you leap.









Number one, depending on how the user chooses to configure their MLS User Profile can prevent the user from receiving eMails from MLS, which may very well explain why Winn didn't receive the normal notification of the pending lapse of 1st Class membership. Just like there are members that do not receive a copy of the MLS Dispatch when Shad publishes it, again that can be the result of the users configuration of their profile.

Number two, just because a member's 1st Class membership expires, does not keep the member from posting pictures in their replies. Although they'll have to follow the same procedures as any other Standard MLS members.

Number three, the contents of a 1st Class member's web space on the MLS server is not automatically cleared just because their membership lapses. That only happens after it becomes apparent from the passage of time that the member no longer wishes to be a 1st Class member.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I wasn't sure where to post my comments on the subject of passenger car lighting, so I put it them in this forum.

I thank Steve for posting his article on my Private Car. When I reviewed it I noticed that I didn't show the final wiring for the lighting system, so here's some additional information and photos.


My lighting fixtures are the same as the ones shown in your postal car project. They are 12v fixtures. After a little testing, I decided to go with a 9v battery. It doesn't give the light that 12v would but it should make the bulbs last quite a bit longer. The photo below shows a vertical view of the power source. I mounted the battery, screw terminal and switch inside the kitchen's ice box. If I need to change the battery, I just pull it up by the wires.











The next photo shows the connection to the roof. I used the smallest connectors I cound find. I just tuck the wire into the top of the ice box before replacing the roof.












The last photo is just another view of the assembly.











I hope this is of some help. Your cars a fantastic and, along with the others, I am looking forward to more pictures and descriptions of your work.

Doc


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work on the RPO. Have you found Alan Friedland's site - he makes styrene coach sides to your specs. www.thegalline.com


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

Great lighting photos! Where did you get the fixtures or are they scratch? I have been debating a very similar setup, I wanted to run the lights from command control, but the cost is way to high. Then I hit on this thing: 

http://www.amazon.com/RM01-Channel-...&sr=8-1&keywords=radio+controlled+12+v+switch 

It's cheep, but it does require 12v and I want to use a 9 volt as you did. Not sure if it will work. But if a get 8 all on the same channel, or digital code or whatever, I can turn on and off the lights with a key fob.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I got all my lighting fictures from the following source:

http://store.dollhousecollectables.com/lighting1.html


Doc


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow, did't know about those kits. They are great looking. 

Dale


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice work thus far.

However if you're not doing an enclosed vestibule coach and parlor then it is not really the San Juan. But then again my LGB scaled San Juan trainset lacks an accurate looking RPO, so guess my San Juan isn't really the San Juan either


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, the RPO is finished! I'm not 100% happy with it though. Mostly fine, but the look could be better. I always weather everything finding mutts much better than fine poodles, but the look on this car is off a bit. Mostly I don't like the decals, never have had good luck with water slide, and here too had problems. I like dry transfer. And the window glass is bad, I used Evergreen and found it to be less than crystal clear. I wanted a weathered look on the door glass, but not the windows. After seeing some of the great work here, I am switching up on the next car, the baggage, and scratching the car and on;y using the Winters castings. Some of the problems I had were from reworking the Winters kit, and I can have much better control buy starting from scratch. I have the frame started, and it's coming right together, and I really like how it's looking. 

I can't post photos here as I have not yet signed up for that, but I do have it on the web site. 

http://www.oscaleguys.com/locomotives-rolling-stock.html 

And do check out the whole web site! 

http://www.oscaleguys.com


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dangell on 06 Aug 2012 08:27 PM 
{snip...}[/i] I can't post photos here as I have not yet signed up for that, but I do have it on the web site. {snip..}[/i]
Dan

While we always welcome individuals to become 1st Class members, but you don't need to become one to include images in your posted replies (although it does make it easier). Just check out the FAQ - As a Standard Member how do I use the Rich-text/HTML Editor?[/b] for instructions on how.


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

The work on the baggage goes forward with a good bit of inspiration from those here. Note the usage of Doc's brake line joints! Loving the project!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, I encourage you to become a first class member if you can afford it, not just that it is easier to post images and sell things in classifieds, but to help support the continued maintenance of the site. It has been over the years a very useful resource for me on so many levels. Unfortunately, from a financial perspective, I can no longer afford the annual fees, but once I am back on my feet again, I will gladly pay them.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

First rate work, really nice! 

Alec


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Having been down that route before, I admire your attention to detail. Your baggage car is going to be fantastic and worthy of Masterclass status.

Doc


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

A few new photos of the baggage car

























"Jeb" with his bag. I'm planning to make at least one figure for each car. My figures are made from epoxy.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dan,

Nice work on your bagage car. Looking at the roof the ends appear to be a casting can you tell me where you got them.
Thanks Chuck


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the castings came from the Don Winter kit he mentioned he was taking the parts from. Too bad these parts liek these are not availabe anymore. Though with the laser its a easy thing to do.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe you can get castings like that from Rio Grande Models UK. It's a special order and won't be on their website but contact Jonathan at Electric Steam Modelworks (as he is their US distributor) and he can find out for you. 
Here is a shot that was sent to me of RPO's #62 and #64 under construction. As you can see, these are complete builds and not kit modifications of AMS cars:


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

I think Don got them from Hartford, ones like them are listed on the Hartford site. Finding the Hartford site is a trick, http://shop.hartfordproducts.com/ca...6EAB57BBA73F569BBE.qscstrfrnt05?categoryId=48
Dale


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

Steve, these are so fine!! I have been drooling over them for weeks. Now I want to do a long car. 

Dale


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the info on the roof ends I'll check with Clem and see if he has any.

Thanks again Chuck


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

Well I'm still at it, but with a break as I was in Utah for 6 weeks. Working on a new shelf layout there too! But the San Juan is alive and well and the baggage care, ALMOST FINISHED! I have it on my site, DO CHECK THAT OUT but here are a few new photos.

http://oscaleguys.com/San Juan Express_baggage.html

And go the O Scale Guys home there and check out other layouts and projects. Click on the train projects link at the bottom of the page, and them the O Scales Guys logo at the top. 










The three bags on the far right are the masters made from wood and epoxy. The others are castings from molds mad from those masters. Packages are wood blocks wrapped in printed paper.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the roof ends I'll check with Clem and see if he has any. 
Re: roof ends. The Hartford Products coach roof ends are not the same as Don Winters. I spent time sanding Don's to an acceptable profile. 











Hartford is still shipping direct from the website, so if Clem is travelling just call Bob and order some. They were developed for his superb coach kits. (I know where there are a couple waiting for a good home. )


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

The one in this photo looks like the one that came with my Don Winters car. However, I did buy a started kit on Ebay so I'm not sure what's what. THe window castings also look like the winters kit, I had many problems with those.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dangell on 17 Oct 2012 02:22 PM 
The one in this photo looks like the one that came with my Don Winters car. However, I did buy a started kit on Ebay so I'm not sure what's what. THe window castings also look like the winters kit, I had many problems with those. 

Yep. I got mine completely built, so I only had to modify the bits I didn't like. The photo of my complete car looks like the DW car on your San Juan website page - strange roof ends! Here's how it arrived.











But it responded to treatment - here it is after I fixed the roof and painted it EBT green.


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

WOW the final looks great! I just finished my Baggage!! Now onto the Combine! I have some new photos up on my website, but here are several of them. 2 Down, 6 to go. GAD are we there yet?????


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

Love the look! And your railroad is SUPER. Darn, I wish I had a place to build a railroad! Soon I hope. Until then, locomotives and rolling stock! And dreams! Super looking car.


----------



## Rail Planet (Jan 22, 2012)

Those interior shots just look fantastic! Who makes the lamp?


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely stunning interiors!!


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

As one who has tackled coach interiors, I can honestly say that your work is superb.

Doc


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

If anyone is interested, I have four Don Winters San Juan (pretty sure) kits for sale. There is an RPO, Combine, and two Coaches. They're listed in the classified ads here under Rollling Stock. These are from Jim Francis's estate...brand new.


----------

